# does anyone make there own perspex tanks



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi I'm looking into building T enclosures out of perspex because i can get lots of it quite cheap has anyone built tanks in the same way on here? do you have any pictures and what did you use for glue

thanks, Dave


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

*Here was mine but make sure you use perspex 5mm thick as mine was too thin and started to bow. I used **acrylic perspex polycarbonate glue.



















These are really good makers aof acrylic tanks.

House of Spiders - Home

TarantulaCages.com - Captive Bred Tarantulas For Sale, Acrylic Cages for Tarantulas, Pet Tarantulas For Sale, Scorpions, Roaches, Geckos, Snakes, Frogs, and other small animals. Custom Acrylic Enclosures For Tarantulas For Sale Pricelist

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/341336-acrylic-t-cages-2.html
*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

thats exactly what im looking for, what did you use to cut it ?:2thumb:


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

Thers a person on Ebay selling em, getting a big one myself as not very handy (but mostly lazy). nice person, good comm.
eBay My World - secretartist


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

Seansmegghead said:


> Thers a person on Ebay selling em, getting a big one myself as not very handy (but mostly lazy). nice person, good comm.
> eBay My World - secretartist


yeah seen these before they look very good and well made, for the size im after im looking at making a few of my own because im skint and tight lol


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Where are you getting your cheap perspex from? I would be interested in buying some also, i really want to make my own tanks too.


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Size for size, isnt perspex actually more expensive than glass at the mo? (At least in B&Q!)


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my home made arboreals . 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/373917-home-made-tank-mkii.html


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I build some, but, it's all on hold now until the new year.

Terrestrial 16"wx8"dx8"h









Arboreal 16hx8dx8w


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Richard

Please let me know when you are back in business...

I love those tanks.... Must have some!!!


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Interesting choice of book you have there as well :2thumb:

"Do Androids dream of Electric Sheep"...

Hmm ... someone should make that into a film :lol2:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Will do David, cheers


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

They are truly impressive tanks, there. How did you manage all that fine vent detailing?


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiring a lazer cutter!
They really are an amazing bit of kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

how much are your tanks going to be mate?


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Richard77 said:


> Hiring a lazer cutter!
> They really are an amazing bit of kit!


I can imagine! Just think, really kick the hows yor father out of it and programme it to cut spider shaped vents!! That would be a seller!:no1:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

They're £32 each. That's the cheapest i can do em for...


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Apologies for the picture quality...bad camera. This is a basic 50cm x 50cm x 14cm viv for my scorps. (more ground space rather than height)

Not as pro looking as Richard77's viv's but does the job. 6mm perspex. Used plastic weld to join it together (looks neater than silicon).

i used a standard jigsaw with "acrylic" blades to cut the peices and a very small drill bit to make the air holes.

Richard, how much was it for the laser cutter?


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

these look great, not sure if im up to making one tho, definately will be buying some tho


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

Richard77 said:


> I build some, but, it's all on hold now until the new year.
> 
> Terrestrial 16"wx8"dx8"h
> image
> ...


 your tanks really are amazing, cant wait for them to be on sale


----------



## PuNkS nOt DeAd (Jun 15, 2009)

yes i will definitely buy some when your richard


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you people, should be up and running in the new year


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I use my brothers work place on weekends for the lazercutter and just give him a couple of quid, it's not really on a professional basis so couldn't give you a price sorry sandman, if you google lazer cutter hire, there's plenty of places that do it, well worth it, they're amazing!


----------



## peter_parker (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh these sound fantastic!! Ill be watching to see when these are available :2thumb:


----------

